# No Boat Waders Or Corky's Required



## TroutOut (Dec 18, 2007)

Walked the bank again yesterday from 9:00AM - 12:00PM. Boat traffic was insane. All the idiots were out in force. It was a Miracle I caught anything. Only caught one but she was a monster. Caught her on my trusty glow\treuse shad tail 1/8 oz. I Reached down to grab her and she gave a tail kick, throwing water everywhere and soaked my glasses and back of my pants. I did not weigh her but she went a solid 25 inches.


----------

